# Anyone use Cubase with Behringer X-Touch One?



## camerhil (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm hankering after a compact MIDI controller to use with Cubase 10. I only need it to control one channel at a time. I'm looking for a motorized fader, pan knob, MIDI CC control and whatever other bells and whistles are available. The Behringer X-Touch One seems perfect, but I cannot get a clear answer on how useable it is with Cubase.

The issue seems to be channel selection: because the X-Touch uses MCU, it's apparently not entirely possible to select a channel with your mouse and have the X-Touch recognize it: instead, you have to scroll through all the channels manually. It sounds like there's also an issue with only 8 channels being available at a time?

I'd love to hear impressions from people who use the X-Touch with Cubase. Are these issues still ongoing? If so, are there workarounds? Do you feel that your workflow efficiency has improved despite these problems?

And, finally, is there another compact MIDI controller that would work better? (the Steinberg CC121 is too big for my desk and out of my price range).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MexicanBreed (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello Tim. Although I am not a Cubase user, I´ve been curious about this one-fader conttrollers. Regarding your issue, I seem to recall having read about it, but also I remember reading that apparently there was a firmware upgrade that took care of this issue - the fader losing track focus.

I hope I am remembering correctly and that you can find confirmation of this.


----------



## iMovieShout (Oct 23, 2019)

Ah yes, I made this mistake. Bought this exact same item wanting to use it to both mix channel audio, and, also to controll MIDI cc for Cubase and VST controls. Spent days trying to figure out how to make it work for MIDI cc and gave up when Behringer support eventually came back and told me it wasn't possible. It looks very nice in the studio, but thats about all its good for.

So instead I opted for a Korg nanoKontrol Studio for programmable MIDI cc controls, and for audio mixing I opted to just use an Avid Artist Mix. All worked fine for almost 2 years until a recent Windows10 update and now I've found that the Korg is no longer supported by Windows10 and isn't even recognised by Cubase.
So I'm now in the process of updating my Liine Lemur setup with an additional set of MIDI cc programmable faders, and will sell my Korg. Another option for you might be to consider the Softube Console that is currently on pre-order, or, better still the iCon Platform M+ which I hear works well for MIDI CCs and can be used for mixing as well.

Hope that helps


----------



## camerhil (Oct 23, 2019)

Ouch. Thanks for letting me know about the unit's limitations. Did you happen to test the X-Touch in general MIDI (i.e. not MCU) mode? The product manual suggests that it can be used to control CC automation that way, although you'd need to manually create a MIDI mapping profile for all of the X-Touch's controls, which I wouldn't mind doing once if it worked.

If combined with Cubase's Quick Controls function, this might also get around the crappy channel selection issue. I was able to do this with my Maschine Mikro in MIDI mode: the encoder wheel now controls note expression regardless of the selected channel.

edit: it sounds like your X-Touch model was from a couple of years ago - is that correct? They did release a big firmware update recently which allegedly improves the functionality. I'm curious to know if it actually does.


----------



## Qualex72 (Nov 6, 2019)

I am using Cubase and X-Touch one and I am really happy with that. Please, consider that the new firmware 1.7 fixed the issue you mentioned. Here below the original text of the log of v.1.07:
1. Info
-------
Channel selection:
This update brings new functionality to most of the Preset-supported DAWs:
Mouse-click on the DAW screen (for selecting a channel), will now update the X-TOUCH ONE hardware too.

The limitation of X-Touch is that is always referred to the selection of tracks of the mixer (bank select: jump 8 by 8 as pretty all DAW controller) for mute and solo function. If you select a track in the arrange page and press mute or solo, it will only work if it corresponds to the mixer status. If in the mixer, for example, are selected the first 8 channels and in the arrange page you try to put in mute/solo the 9th track through X-Touch One, It won't work. You have to increase the bank (9-16). I own also CMC controllers and mute/solo work everywhere. However I found X-Touch One incredibly useful and there are a lot of button easily customizable with your preferred functions.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 7, 2019)

Faderport with my midi "hack" gets you a fader that follows any track in the project without any banking and midi control.


----------

